# Du lịch ngoài nước > Thông tin du lịch > Ẩm thực >  Say mê những món ăn khoái khẩu ở Phnom Penh - Ẩm thực Campuchia

## hangnt

*Ai nói rằng Phnom Penh buồn chán? Thành phố thủ đô của Campuchia này chỉ cách Sài Gòn 6 tiếng đi xe bus, và có thể làm "đốt cháy" tất cả các giác quan của bạn bằng những loại thức ăn đường phố lẫn trong nhà hàng sang trọng. Bạn có thể tìm thấy những món ăn Khmer ngon nhất, từ chợ Phsah Thmei đến bờ sông Tonle Sap, hay giữa ánh nến lung linh và không khí ấm cúng của một nhà hàng ngập trong sắc sen.*



Côn trùng rang được coi là món ăn…kinh dị và đầy thách thức với dân du lịch khi đến Campuchia.
*Amok (cá/gà hấp nước dừa):*



Người muốn ăn Amok có thể chọn giữa cá và gà. Món ăn được phục vụ trong lá chuối xanh hoặc trái dừa.
Khách du lịch đến Campuchia mà không một lần thử Amok thì đúng là đáng tiếc. Đây có thể nói là món ăn Khmer thuộc hàng được ưa chuộng nhất với dân du lịch. Khó có ai có thể cưỡng lại cái vị thơm tho mà miếng cá nước ngọt hấp với hành tím, sả, tỏi bằm nguyễn, phủ bên dưới một lớp sền sệt nước dừa, đường, mắm, thốt nốt, trứng và Khượng (một loại gia vị đặc biệt làm từ loại chanh rừng của người Campuchia).

Lần đầu nếm miếng cá phi lê được dọn ra trong những bọc lá chuối xanh con con vô cùng đáng yêu này, bạn chỉ có thể xuýt xoa "Sao mà ngon thế" mà thôi.

*Trey Aing (Cá nướng than):*



Ở bất cứ đâu tại Campuchia, bạn cũng có thể tìm mua những con cá sông nướng cháy trên than hồng.
Những con cá sông to tròn kẹp bằng thanh tre và được nướng trực tiếp trên lừa từ những khối than hồng nóng rực. Món ăn dân dã này thường chỉ thấy ở miền thôn quê Việt Nam, song tại Phnom Penh, nó phổ biến đến nỗi ở bất cứ ngõ ngách nào trong khu vực ẩm thực của chợ Phsar Thmey, bạn cũng có thể bắt gặp một người phụ nữ đang tất bật nướng cá.



Phần da cá được tách khéo léo, để khách có thể ăn ngay phần thịt bên trong.
Ở một số nhà hàng sang trọng, cá nướng có thể được tách lớp da bên ngoài, tẩm chút muối và ăn kèm với gỏi xoài xanh chua chua.

*Côn trùng rang*



Không phải vô lý mà côn trùng trở thành món ưa thích của người Khmer ở Campuchia. Món ăn này cung cấp Protein với vị thơm giòn, béo ngậy.
Nếu có một món snack vừa lạ, vừa quái, vừa ngộ tại Phnom Penh thì đó chắc chắn phải là món côn trùng rang. Việc ăn những con dế, cà cuống, bò cạp hay thậm chí nhện có thể làm nhiều người rùng mình ngay từ khi nghĩ đến, thế nhưng, việc cho món ăn dân dã này vào miệng lại đem đến một kết quả bất ngờ: vị ngầy ngậy thơm thơm, béo béo lập tức khiến lưỡi bạn cuống lên vì…thèm.

*Lok Lak (bò lúc lắc):*



Bạn có thể thưởng thức bò lúc lắc ở bất cứ đâu tại Việt Nam, nhưng tại Campuchia thì rất khác.
Khách du lịch Việt Nam không lạ lẫm gì với món bò lúc lắc. Tuy nhiên thưởng thức món ăn quen thuộc này ở một nơi có loại thịt bò nuôi thả rông, mềm và ngọt như Phnom Penh thì lại là một chuyện khác. Được ướp với hạt tiêu xanh Campuchia, nước cốt chanh và lắc đều tay với tỏi, hành tây, dầu hào, miếng bò lúc lắc Campuchia có thể tan chảy trong miệng bạn, và để lại những dư vị khó quên.

*Cá khô biển Hồ (Tonle Sap)*



Ai cưỡng lại nổi những sắc màu sặc sỡ như thế này?
Dù không thích cá, bạn cũng khó có thể rời mắt khỏi những sạp hàng rực rỡ ở chợ Phnom Penh, nơi những con khô cá Biển Hồ lớn đầy nạc đang nằm chiễm chệ trên các giỏ tre. Khách du lịch rất thích mua mang về nhà những con khô cá lóc, cá tra, cá sặt rằn, cá trèn xông khói.

*Trái cây ngâm xổi*



Đừng quên thử một chút măng cụt rừng ngâm xổi ở chợ Phnom Penh.
Từ ổi đến xoài, từ măng cụt rừng đến táo, cóc đều được xóc với muối, đường, ít giấm và ớt, bày bán đầy màu sắc trên những cái khay được mang đi khắp chợ. Những bạn gái đam mê quà vặt chắc chắn sẽ không bỏ qua món này.

*Ăn ở đâu?*



Phsar Thmei gần như là trung tâm của các tín đồ mua sắm, tại đây có đầy đủ các loại hàng lưu niệm, quần áo và dĩ nhiên là thức ăn ngon.
*Chợ Phsah Thmei:*

tên tiếng Anh là Central Market (Chợ Trung Tâm), chợ nằm ngay giữa trung tâm thành phố Phnom Penh, là địa điểm ưa thích của khách du lịch. Tại đây ngoài việc mua đồ lưu niệm, vàng bạc, quần áo, bạn có thể tìm thấy một khu vực ẩm thực với hằng hà sa số các loại hủ tiếu, mì, các loại cá và gia cầm chiên/nướng, đến những chiếc bánh bò con con. Giá cho một tô mì, hủ tiếu dao động từ 4.500-5.000 Riel (khoảng 22.000-25.000 VND), hộp bánh bò, bánh da lợn từ 2.500-3.000 Riel (12.000-15.000 VND)



Muốn ăn tối giữa không gian náo nhiệt của một khu chợ? Chợ đêm là sẽ là lựa chọn lý tưởng.
*Chợ Phsar Reatrey:*

Tên tiếng Anh là Night Market (chợ đêm) nằm ngay cạnh khu phố Tây dọc bờ Sông. Chợ mở cửa từ chiều muộn tới nửa đêm, bao gồm nhiều khu vực vui chơi và mua sắm cho khách du lịch, đồng thời tại đây cũng có riêng một khu vực cho khách thưởng thức ẩm thực.



Cột chỉ đường ấn tượng trước nhà hàng Khmer Food Village.
*Nhà Hàng Khmer Food Village:*

Nhà hàng mới mở này nằm ngay kế bên công Viên Hun Sen, đối diện khách sạn Naga World. Mở cửa từ 10 giờ sáng đến 10 giờ tối, tại đây phục vụ gần như tất cả các món ăn nổi tiếng và đặc sản tại Campuchia. Bạn có thể dạo một vòng quanh quầy phục vụ đồ ăn khổng lồ đặt giữa nhà hàng và nhấc lên bất cứ món ăn nào bạn thích. Phù hợp với nhóm du khách đi đông. Giá cả dao động từ 2-10 USD/món ăn.



Không gian ấm cúng của Khmer Surin thích hợp cho người đang tìm kiếm một bữa tối đầy màu sắc giữa tiếng nước róc rách chảy và hương thơm của các loài hoa.
*Nhà hàng Khmer Surin:*

Là nơi bạn có thể tìm kiếm một góc yên tĩnh và tận hưởng một tối thanh tịnh giữa sắc đỏ ấm cúng của khăn trải bàn cũng như sắc nâu trầm các loại đồ gỗ nội thất. Khách du lịch ưa thích nhà hàng chính bởi những chi tiết nho nhỏ như chiếc bình sen hoặc chum nước phủ đầy hoa sứ được đặt khắp nơi trong nhà hàng. Giá cả dao động từ 3-8 USD/món ăn.



Phnom Penh có thể được coi là thành phố nước ngoài… siêu gần với Việt Nam, chỉ với 6 tiếng đi xe bus.



> Từ TP.HCM sang Phnom Penh và ngược lại:
> 
> Chuyến đi thường kéo dài khoảng 6 tiếng, phụ thuộc vào tình trạng giao thông, cũng như quá trình làm thủ tục tại cửa khẩu Mộc Bài. Bạn có thể đến khu phố Tây Phạm Ngũ Lão (Quận 1) và tìm mua vé bus của các hãng xe bus của Việt Nam như Sapaco, Kumho, Mai Linh… hay các hãng của Campuchia như Mekong Express, Sorya, Capitol Tours…Giá dao động trong khoảng từ 10-12 USD/lượt.


_Đinh Hằng ( Life is a journey, not a destination )_






Để đi đến điểm này bạn có thể tham khảo thêm *Tp.Hồ Chí Minh - Campuchia - Tp.Hồ Chí Minh (4 ngày 3 đêm) - Giá 149 USD/Khách* - *Tp.Ho Chi Minh - Campuchia - Tp.Ho Chi Minh (4 ngay 3 dem) - Gia 149 USD/Khach*

Tham khảo toàn bộ các tour liên quan tại *tour du lịch Campuchia* - *tour du lich Campuchia*

Cùng khám phá *du lịch Campuchia* - *du lich Campuchia*

----------


## khoan_gieng

Nhìn pic 1 mà nổi da gà  :cuoi1:

----------


## Meoluoi9x

côn trùng giang kìa  :cuoi1: 
Nhìn ghê quá

----------


## rose

kết món cá nướng than hồng

----------


## littlegirl

uầy, nhìn món cá nương với bò lúc lắc ngon thế

----------

